# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Spotting i moguća trudnoća!Da ili ne!?!

## Ica

Pozdrav cure!
Nova sam na forumu,pa se ispricavam ,ako sam nesto zabrljala!
Trebala bi dobit M 18.11.Ciklusi mi obicno traju 32-34 dana,negdje 10-tak dana od moguce ovulacije imala sam bijeli iscjedak prozet nitima krvi i to je bilo to.Cetri dana nakon toga imala sam smeckasto roskasti,a danas (tj.peti dan)vise krvav iscjedak.To mi se obicno nije događalo,pa sam u nadi da sam mozda trudna!!!!!
Da li to mozda moze biti znak trudnoce???Jel neko mozda bio u istoj situaciji!Nemam nikakvih drugih simptoma osim onih tipicnih za pms ; uzasno me bole kriza (al to mi je obicno kad trebam dobiti),cice malo napete,umor i nekakva "mala snaga",rekli bi mi u dalmaciji,ono kad ste cili nikakvi,nista van se neda,kao pred gripu..
   :/

----------


## demat

Ne mogu ti puno pomoći jer se i sama nalazim u sličnoj situaciji. I meni se danas pojavio spoting, tj. maloprije. Inače mi ciklusi traju po 26-28 dana, ali zadnji je bio 24d. Ne znam da li da se nadam da neće M ni doći?!

Tebi od   :Heart:   želim da su to trudnički simptomi!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Ica

> Ne mogu ti puno pomoći jer se i sama nalazim u sličnoj situaciji. I meni se danas pojavio spoting, tj. maloprije. Inače mi ciklusi traju po 26-28 dana, ali zadnji je bio 24d. Ne znam da li da se nadam da neće M ni doći?!
> 
> Tebi od    želim da su to trudnički simptomi!!!


Hvala demat!!!
Jel ti se to ikad prije događalo??Jel imas još kakvih simptoma?

----------


## demat

Nažalost, dešavalo mi se već da imam spotting po 3-4 dana prije M. Eto, ni sad ne smijem u wc, ne želim da vidim. Inače, nemam ostale simptome koje sure inače navode, ali ja nemam ni klasične simptome PMS-a (ne bole me cicke i ne otiču redovno, nemam glavobolje) samo me uvijek boli donji dio leđa (krsta). Sad baš nemam ni tog bola u leđima.  :? 
Međutim, ja se ni ne nadam previše, jer kao je M stigla ja sam od sutra na klomifenu, pa za nekih 12-13 dana idem na drugu inseminaciju.  :D

----------


## Ica

> Nažalost, dešavalo mi se već da imam spotting po 3-4 dana prije M. Eto, ni sad ne smijem u wc, ne želim da vidim. Inače, nemam ostale simptome koje sure inače navode, ali ja nemam ni klasične simptome PMS-a (ne bole me cicke i ne otiču redovno, nemam glavobolje) samo me uvijek boli donji dio leđa (krsta). Sad baš nemam ni tog bola u leđima.  :? 
> Međutim, ja se ni ne nadam previše, jer kao je M stigla ja sam od sutra na klomifenu, pa za nekih 12-13 dana idem na drugu inseminaciju.  :D


Draga ja imam osijecaj da ce i meni uskoro procuriti  :Sad:   ...
Sve se nekako nadam da nece..  al..hmm...Ma uvik ista prica.Svaki put kad dobijem M,kazem ma necu se vise nervirat,al naravo nerviram se..Svakih 5 min pipan cice,proucavam ih u ogledalu itd..pa naravno svasta umislim..Psiha radi cuda...
Drzim ti fige   :Wink:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Dobro nam došla Ica  :D 
A odgovor za obe je ovako više filozofski: možda da, a možda ne  :/ .

Naime i same znate da postoje slučajevi trudnoće iako nije izostala m
(ja sam često taj slučaj   :Laughing:  )

Nema druge nego malo pričekati da okasni barem dan-dva, piškiti testić
i nadam se vidjeti jedan maleni lipi plusić   :Kiss:

----------


## demat

Ja ću piškiti neki drugi put, nadam se oko sredine 12. mjeseca.  Meni je   :Evil or Very Mad:   već stigla!    :Grin:

----------


## demat

Joj, da! :smajlićkojiselupatoljagompoglavi: 

Ja se. ženo, napriča sa tobom, a i ne pozdravi te   :Laughing:  

Pa, dobro došla kod nas, druželjubivih i razgovorljivih!!!   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

(Jel' sam se sad popravila  :? )

----------


## Ica

> Joj, da! :smajlićkojiselupatoljagompoglavi: 
> 
> Ja se. ženo, napriča sa tobom, a i ne pozdravi te   
> 
> Pa, dobro došla kod nas, druželjubivih i razgovorljivih!!!     
> 
> (Jel' sam se sad popravila  :? )



Hvala cure na dobrodoslici!!!  :Grin:  

Super ste!!!Lipo je ovako podijelit problemcice,odma je nekako lakse   :Love:  
!!Sad su me poceli probadat jajnici M ce sigurno uskoro zakucati na vrata!
A nista pricekat cemo jos koji dan!

----------


## meda

meni se na dan ocekivane menge pojavio spotting, trajao je par dana. test je bio +

napravi test i znas na cemu si  :Love:

----------


## Ica

> meni se na dan ocekivane menge pojavio spotting, trajao je par dana. test je bio +
> 
> napravi test i znas na cemu si



Uh Meda,sad sam se opet ponadala! 
A jesi li imala jos kakvih simptoma koji su ukazivali na trunocu!!??? 
Pricekat cu jos koji dan,jer trebam dobit negdje 17.- 18.11,pa ako ne procurim pravim test!

----------


## spooky

> Uh Meda,sad sam se opet ponadala! 
> A jesi li imala jos kakvih simptoma koji su ukazivali na trunocu!!??? 
> Pricekat cu jos koji dan,jer trebam dobit negdje 17.- 18.11,pa ako ne procurim pravim test!


ja mislim da ćeš ti na kružoke trudnica...  :Grin:

----------


## Eci

> meni se na dan ocekivane menge pojavio spotting, trajao je par dana. test je bio +
> 
> napravi test i znas na cemu si


Tako je bilo i kod mene, u sve 3 trudnoće. Brzo po testić i javi!

I dobrodošla!

----------


## demat

A, šta ja da radim??? Meni danac ima umjerenog krvarenja, a od sutra počinjem sa klomifenom. Ne znam da li da radim test, ima li potrebe? Uglavnom je čista krv  :?  
Izvinjavam se na riječima, ali ne znam kako drugačije da vam napišem.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ica

> A, šta ja da radim??? Meni danac ima umjerenog krvarenja, a od sutra počinjem sa klomifenom. Ne znam da li da radim test, ima li potrebe? Uglavnom je čista krv  :?  
> Izvinjavam se na riječima, ali ne znam kako drugačije da vam napišem.


Mozda bi bilo najbolje da napravis test pa da se rijesis sumnji!
Meni bi M trebala doc za 3 dana pa mi je jos rano za test..Onaj iscjedak mi se zaustavio..Nemam pojima sto da mislim,za koji dan kupujem test pa vam javim! :?

----------


## demat

Ja se iskreno nadam da je kod tebe test pozitivan   :Heart:

----------


## Ica

> Ja se iskreno nadam da je kod tebe test pozitivan



Ej!!Jesi napravila test ili je ono ipak bila M??? :? 
Meni opet smeckasti iscjedak...Cice jesu napetije,al me ne bole,jedino kriza!

----------


## demat

Napravila sam test i jedva je vidljiva jedna crtica. A, i danas je M umjerenog intenziteta   :Rolling Eyes:   Sad više ne znam šta da mislim, ali počela sam piti klomifen.

----------


## Ica

> Napravila sam test i jedva je vidljiva jedna crtica. A, i danas je M umjerenog intenziteta    Sad više ne znam šta da mislim, ali počela sam piti klomifen.



Sorry!!Nisam se mogla prije javit,nesto mi nije bilo uredu sa kompom!
M je dosla tako da nista od bebice  ovaj put!!!smrc....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## demat

E, baš šteta. Iskreno sam se nadala da je +   :Sad:  
Ja sam danas radila folikulometriju - razvijaju se i rastu 4 JS, ali i cista na desnom jajniku. Ponovo radim uzv u subotu, pa ćemo vidjeti dalji razvoj situacije. Ako ovako ostane, u ponedjeljak radim AIH (inseminaciju).   :Kiss:

----------


## Suncem.m.

*Ica*, nema beda, samo u nove pobjede i jednom moraš zafrknit m   :Love:  
*demat*, imaš moje vibrice od srca_~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~_  :Heart:

----------


## demat

Suncem.m, šta bih ja bez tebe   :Kiss:  
Podržavaš me na svim poljima. Hvala!  :Love:

----------


## Suncem.m.

I to od srca draga moja.
A da ti ne pišem odgovor na "sva polja" evo ga ovdje
 :Heart:   :Love:  .
Drži se draga

----------


## demat

Joj, jest ovo lijepo   :Zaljubljen:  
Mislim da sam zbog ovih smajlića uvijek dobre volje. Još nikad se nisam stužila otkad sam na Rodi.   :Heart:

----------


## Angelina Bell

I mene muči taj problem.
Prije 2 dana spotting, a onda više ništa. Cike prije 3-4 dana boljele dosta (inače simptom u PMSu), danas već puno manje. Navečer mi se rano počne spavati (čudno-jer sam inaće ko sova budna i do ponoći).
Imala sam redovite cikluse na 28 dana, ali su se poslije laparo malo zmrdali, pretprošli je bio 27, prošli 26 dana. (danas mi je 27 dc, sutra 28dc).
8 DPO test je bio neg.
Nadam se bez potrebe, a sutra kad procurim... sva nada će otić u ... jagode.  :Sad:

----------


## suzy

Evo, i kod mene ista situacija. Taman sam mislila da sam procurila kad ono spotting. Prekjuce i juce. Stomak me lagano boli. 

Bol u cicama me je pratio od 14dca, pa sve do pojave spottinga (24dca). Sada je malo blazi bol, ali povremeno se pojaca. 

I meni je slabo i pocne da mi se spava ranije, a i nekako sporije hodam. Medjutim, takve simptome PMS-a imam vec nekoliko meseci. Uh...

Test ne radim dok dobrano ne kasni.

Vibre Angelina i Demat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Saki79

Angelina Bell *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* da M ipak ne dođe. Joooj, samo nek je +.   :Love:

----------


## Angelina Bell

Hey Saki, draga, baš sam jučer mislila na tebe.  :Love:  
Hvala na vibricama i lijepim željama. 
Vidila sam slikice, trbuh ti je za 10!  :Heart:  _(mi fa tenerezza)_
Demat, Suzy....   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Ica

> E, baš šteta. Iskreno sam se nadala da je +   
> Ja sam danas radila folikulometriju - razvijaju se i rastu 4 JS, ali i cista na desnom jajniku. Ponovo radim uzv u subotu, pa ćemo vidjeti dalji razvoj situacije. Ako ovako ostane, u ponedjeljak radim AIH (inseminaciju).


Demat!
Drzin ti fige za inseminaciju!Bio bi to prekrasan bozicni poklon!!
Curke hvala na toplim rijecima!
 :Kiss:

----------


## demat

Haj,cure!  :Kiss:   Evo mene sa druge folikulometrije. Rastu te moje JS i dalje, ali polako. Moram ponovo u ponedeljak na mjerenje, pa se nadamo štoperici. Ali, ne rastu samo JS, raste i cista, a miom bubri  :Sad:   Ali, iskreno, nisam nešto zabrinuta. Doc mi je sasvim  8)  i puna šale, pa me tako oraspoloži da nemam nikakvih briga.   :Wink:  Javim vam se opet u ponedeljak popodne sa novim vijestima.
P.S. Tužna sam jer nam doc zabranila   :Preskace uze:   I tako je od ponedeljka, plašim se da će ''plivači'' onemoćati zbog dugog izbivanja   :Grin:

----------


## suzy

demat, uz tebe smo ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## suzy

Imam i ja pitanje: spotting mi i dalje traje, vac 4 dana. Ne pojacava se. Juce sam na toalet papiru primetila crvenu vodenastu mrlju i mislila da ce M krenuti, ali nista! 
Da li se materica stvrdne kada M treba da stigne? Ili se stvrdne kada je trudnoca u pitanju? Meni je donji stomak tvrd.
Uh, a volela bih da je zbog male mrvice!
Please neka mi neko odgovori!
Ima li neko sa smedjim iscetkom na pocetku trudnoce?

----------


## suzy

> meni se na dan ocekivane menge pojavio spotting, trajao je par dana. test je bio +
> 
> napravi test i znas na cemu si


koliko ti je trajao spotting? 
I kako je izgledao (izvini sto sam eksplicitna; ako ti je bed nemoj mi odgovoriti na ovo pitanje.)

----------


## MAJOLINA

hej *suzy*, hajde ti lijepu u poteku, pa uradi jedan testić! Nemoj se bez razloga nervirati. Čula sam već od mnogih da su na početku trudnoće imale spotting, pa i laganu M  :D  Zato, ne oklijevaj, već brzo radi test, pa nas obraduj  :D 
A, da ne zaboravim, ja sam *demat*, al' sam promijenila ime   :Grin:  
I da ne zaboravim još nešto - više nisam tužna, aktivirali smo plivače sinoć   :Preskace uze:   :Laughing:

----------


## suzy

*majolina* nadam se da ce ti novi nick doneti srece!

Tesic imam, ali...

----------


## MAJOLINA

Joj, i ja se nadam novom početku, ali fali mi moje staro ime.   :Sad:   Ono je akronim mog i MM imena.
A, jel' tebi kasni M ili se spotting pojavio prije vremena?

----------


## suzy

Pre vremena se pojavio. Tako mi je otkad sam prestala da pijem kontraceptivne pilule. Samo se iz ciklusa u ciklus povecava broj dana trajanja spottinga.
Evo ti jos malo vibri ~~~~~~
I ostalima ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Angelina Bell

Hey curke, 29dc, od M još ništa.
Šta mislite, bih li danas mogla baciti jedan testić... onako reda radi?

----------


## fresia

angelina, suzy *~~~~~~~~~~~* za testić   :Heart:

----------


## suzy

Angelina, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za testic
Valjda bi danas mogla da ga uradis!
Kod mene sve stalo. Nema nista cak ni na papiru. 
Uh... Bojim se da je jos rano, a opet sam puna nade. 
Ako ne dodje do sutra, onda radim test!
Pomozi boze!

----------


## MAJOLINA

Hej, *suzy*, šta je ono na testiću  :D 

Super ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
         ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
         ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~    :Heart:  
Rekla sam ja tebi odmah - kupi ženo test i daj nam razlog da se radujemo   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:  
 Samo za tebe, Beograđanko mala   :Kiss:

----------


## macka

*suzy*, što ima novog?

majolina me podsjetila na jednu pjesmu, sjećate se?

_devojko mala, pesmo moga grada, što si mi dala srce puno sna..._

 :Sing:

----------


## Angelina Bell

Za sve one koje posjete ovu temu.....
DA!! SPOTTING = MOGUĆA TRUDNOĆA!!
U mom slučaju je bila. 
Moja je želja da to bude i vama.

----------


## suzy

evo me:
test jutros -, ona sena od juce vise ne postoji
malopre stigla vestica,  :Evil or Very Mad:  i izludecu kako me je ovaj spotting zeznuo  :Mad:  
znaci i ne mora biti trudnoca ako se pojavi spotting  

Curice, hvala na vibricama   :Kiss:

----------


## Suncem.m.

suzy   :Taps:  
baš mi je krvo.
strpljenja draga, doći će tvoja bebica   :Kiss:

----------


## bijeli ljiljan

*suzy*   :Taps:

----------


## macka

*suzy*   :Love:  
sljedeći mjesec je naš!

----------


## suzy

curice, hvala vam
macka ~~~~~~~~~~ nista nije gotovo dok se vestica ne pojavi
ljiljan, sunce   :Kiss:

----------


## MAJOLINA

*suzy*,   :Love:

----------


## suzy

*majo*  :Kiss:  
 U kojoj si ti fazi ciklusa?

----------


## MAJOLINA

Ja sam sutra u fazi O, radim inseminaciju i nadam se + za dvije nedjelje.   :Kiss:

----------


## suzy

Ohoho, pa srecno sutra onda!
DRZIM FIGE DA INSEMINACIJA BUDE USPESNA

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Angelina Bell

> Ja sam sutra u fazi O, radim inseminaciju i nadam se + za dvije nedjelje.


Sretno, sretno, najsretnije!  :Kiss:

----------


## Iana27

> Ja sam sutra u fazi O, radim inseminaciju i nadam se + za dvije nedjelje.


Drzim fige da uspije!!  :Love:

----------


## macka

> Ja sam sutra u fazi O, radim inseminaciju i nadam se + za dvije nedjelje.


*majo*, vibram od   :Heart:   i držim fige za malog djevca/djevicu da se čvrsto uhvati za mamicu!

----------


## Ica

> Ja sam sutra u fazi O, radim inseminaciju i nadam se + za dvije nedjelje.





Majolina,drzin ti fige na rukama i nogama (nadam se da necu zaustavit cirkulaciju,he,he  :Laughing:   :D  )

----------


## MAJOLINA

Cure, hvala vam do neba i nazad.   :Kiss:   Upravo sam se vratila sa 2.AIH. Manje sam sretna nego prošli put, sad se tek ne nadam ničemu.   :Sad:   Nalaz MM je tako slab (oligospermia), da uopšte nije za AIH. Ali, eto, folikule su prsnule i mi smo to uradili. Najavila sam testić za 13.12, ali mislim da mi neće trebati. Zadnja dva mjeseca su mi ciklusi 24d, tako da će   :Evil or Very Mad:   vjerovatno doći puno prije testića.

----------


## suzy

:Love:  
Nemoj se opterecivati ove dve nedelje, ne razmisljaj o testiranju, trudnoci, nego se posveti sebi.
Nikad se ne zna!
Saljem ti puno vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pepina

Eto,digoh ovu temu iz prašine.jer je i meni krenuo taj prokleti spotting,u biti nešto smeđe boje,ali još imam dan po ff-u do testa.Jučer sam radila test i nije bilo ništa pametno na njemu  :Sad:  ...ali,nada zadnja umire,pa ću se strpiti još ovo malo,iako se lagano žderem  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Kad vidim da su neke cure uz spotting bile trudne,daje mi nadu..

----------


## MAJOLINA

Kod mene nema spottinga, ali su zato svi ostali znaci nadolazeće M prisutni - bolne grudi, povremeno probadanje u donjem dijelu stomaka, glad. Doduše, sve to mogu biti i znaci T, ali ne nadam se previše.  :Kiss:

----------


## Ica

> Kod mene nema spottinga, ali su zato svi ostali znaci nadolazeće M prisutni - bolne grudi, povremeno probadanje u donjem dijelu stomaka, glad. Doduše, sve to mogu biti i znaci T, ali ne nadam se previše.



Majolina drzin ti fige da ipak bude T !!!! :D 
Koji ti je dan ciklusa??[/b]

----------


## Pepina

Majolina,to mi je uvijek ono najgore-T i M imaju slične/iste simptome...da poludiš svaki mjesec ovako!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MAJOLINA

Danas je 22.dc, a 7. dan nakon inseminacije i 7.dpo. Ko će izdržati još sedam dana a da vještica ne navrati  :Sad:   A, ja i inače nisam poznata kao strpljiva osoba.  :Grin:  
Nego, primjetila sam da mi je mokraća jaaakkkkoooo tamna i bistra. Da nije i to neki znak, mislim znak T  :Wink:

----------


## MAJOLINA

Evo, sad sam i temperaturu izmjerila (u ustima) - 37,1! Možda je i to neki znak   :Grin:

----------


## pujica

majolina, i temp i tamna mokraća mogu biti znakovi, ali i ne moraju, ja držim fige da kod tebe jesu

----------


## Rene2

*MAJOLINA* znam da je teško ali zaposli se nečim zabavnim i opuštajućim tako da što manje misliš na inseminaciju. Okiti kuću, pravi dekoracije, čitaj, surfaj (malo i onekim drugim stvarima, a ne samo po Rodi)
Baš sam na potpomognutoj čitala kako je žena čak stresno radila nakon IVF ili AIH (nisam sigurna) i ima super betu 13DPO.
Ja isto mislim da bi uskoro mogla vidjeti plusek.
Evo ti sve moje vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za tvoju betu.

----------


## Storm

*MAJOLINA* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz petnih zila

----------


## MAJOLINA

Drage moje, hvala vam od   :Heart:  
Upravo sam danas kupila malu jelkicu (taman za moj ugao), nakit i ostale potrepštine da malko uredim dnevni boravak. A, sutra idem na seminar koji traje do nedelje, tako da neću baš previše misliti o simptomima. Seminari prosvjete su poznati kao izuzetno radni  :Razz:  . A, tu su i večernja druženja itd,itd...
Prošli put sam nakon AIH radila testić 10.dpo, ali ovaj put (ako M ne dođe) neću raditi prije 14.dpo.
Sve vas puno ljubim, ako stignem javim vam se ujutro, a ako ne - pišemo se u nedeljicu uveče.
Da ne bih zaostajala za drugima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za +, O, ET,   :Preskace uze:   :Kiss:

----------


## Pepina

Uh,cure,evo mene opet na ovoj temi....danas mi je po ff-u 15 dpo,a po mojoj kalkučlaciji 14 dpo ...spotting je još tu,a od M nema ni traga ni glasa.Napravila sam testići bio je -.I to bi bilo to,ad mi nije vrag dao mira,pa sam na ff-u (imam vip verziju) pitala o svom slučaju i moderatorice su mi bacil bubu u glavu da sam možda ipak T,pa da napravim testić ponovo....kao možda je kasna implantacija,njima se tako čini po grafu itd....ovo izluđuje lagano.  :Mad:  
Da bar ne dođe vještica i testić idućih dana dobije još jednu crticu....  :Smile:

----------


## Pepina

idu me danas ovi tipfeleri  :Laughing:

----------


## Betty

*Pepina* imas na ovoj stranici sa lijeve strane price cura koje su imale spotting a ipak su bile trudne . "BFP with Spotting  pogledaj , mozda ti pomogne

----------


## Pepina

*Betty*,hvala ti,malo sam čitala i pomoglo je donekle...ali ipak,ne znam šta misliti.90% mene misli da nema šanse,a 10% da ima.Pala mi je malo jutros temperatura,pa su mi se šanse smanjile po meni,ali od M i dalje ni traga ni glasa..kasni mi sigurno bar dan-2,šta kod mene inače nije slučaj.Pričekat ću do sutra da vidim hoće li procuriti.Sad mi je i spotting skoro posve nestao :? ...vjerojatno će doći prasica.Ja svako malo imam osjećaj da je došla,pa trčim u wc na provjeru,a ono ni kapi.

----------


## Pepina

Dakle,ja sam još jedan dokaz da spotting ne znači i trudnoću za sve one koje pogledaju ovu temu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MAJOLINA

Eh, eh, da vam se javim. Kod mene ovaj put nema spottinga, ali ima M. Došla je kasno naveče u subotu, tj. u nedelju rano ujutro, tako da od mog testiranja - ništa. Nakon odmora krećem u postupak IVF.  :Kiss:

----------


## suzy

*majolina*  :Love:  bice bolje sledeci put, ne gubi nadu

----------


## Pepina

[b]Majolina*, *

----------


## Pepina

sorry,imam b viška u postu  :Laughing:

----------


## Nicol

Evo da se i ja konačno pridružim ovoj temi.  I ja imam iste probleme kao i vi drage moje, iz mjeseca u mjesec ista priča. Samo što mi nije jasno što se to ovaj mj. događa, pa ako netko ima neeki savjet... 
 Naime, m sam dobila 15.11. i trajala je oko četiri dana, nakon toga 01.12. dobijem neki smečkasti iscjedak koji je također trajao četiri dana i par puta se pojavilo malo sukrvice. Danas bi trebala dobiti m i osjećam da me boli trbuh i križa, ali drugo ništa(nijedna m nije došla bez bolnih cica). E da, ovo je prvi mj. kako ne pijem Dabroston pa može biti da se nešto poremetilo. Šta vi mislite?    A jesam se razvezala....   :Laughing:

----------


## MAJOLINA

Hej, draga! Nadam se da danas nisi dobila M  :Love:  
Ako zaista nisi, mogla bi razmisliti da skokneš do apotekice i kupiš jedan kućni testić za trudnoću, pa da nas sutra ujutro iznenadiš jednim +  :Kiss:

----------


## Nicol

Hej, Majolina!! Nisam dobila m! Ne znam dali da se već veselim polako ili ne. Nešto si razmišljam da mi je i ono 1. možda bila m (iako nije tako izgledalo!) pa bi možda onda trbala dobiti 28.?? Ali nisam nikada imala takvu m, ovo je više bio kao nekakav iscjedak. A simptpme baš i nemam nekakve, osim piškanja, pojačanog iscjetka i bolnih križa. U prvoj trudnoći, koja je završila spontanim, užasno su me bolila cice. Sada ništa, baš ništa.  :?   Jooooj koji bi to bio poklon za Božić da sam ostala trudna, ajme!!!  Pusa svima vama koji ste u sličnim problemima...   :Love:

----------


## Pepina

[/b]Nicol*,svakako,ako ti bude kasnila M,odi i kupi testić,a ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za plus!  

*

----------


## Pepina

Sorry,ovaj bold me zeza...

----------


## MAJOLINA

Nicol, šta bi? Jesi li radila testić? :?

----------


## sweety

Evo malo da obnovim temu...

Nešto sam razmišljala o mojim M i skužila da u zadnje vrijeme imam spotting nakon M. M mi traje tri dana, pa stane na jedan i nakon toga imam još tri dana "nečeg", ne znam valjda je to spotting.

Malo sam kopala po netu i baš i nisam pronašla neka velika objašnjenja....
Osim tehničkih podataka, nisam našla što bi to uopće predstavljalo. Kakvo je to u biti kvarenje (ne izgledom nego funkcijom) i kako to utječe na našu ovulaciju i s tim na plodnost?
Ako slučajno znate, bila big zahvalna na odgovoru...

 :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## pujica

spotting u principu oznacava prenizak progesteron i visok prolaktin (a takve vrijednosti u kombinaciji otezavaju ili onemogucavaju T jer ne moze doci do implantacije)

bilo bi dobro da odes napravit hormonalne testove

----------


## Eci

Ja bi samo dodala da od kada pamtim imam spotting 3 dana prije M i svaki puta sam od 1. ili iz 2. pokušaja ostala T.
Tako želim i vama svima!  :Love:

----------


## Pepina

Želim samo napisati za sve koje budu čitale o ovoj temi da sam ja još jedan takav slučaj:imala sam spotting , bila T.Ali vas želim i upšozoriti da je to često znak mogućeg pobačaja,pa budite oprezne   :Smile:

----------


## wonderwoman

> Evo malo da obnovim temu...
> 
> Nešto sam razmišljala o mojim M i skužila da u zadnje vrijeme imam spotting nakon M. M mi traje tri dana, pa stane na jedan i nakon toga imam još tri dana "nečeg", ne znam valjda je to spotting.
> 
> Malo sam kopala po netu i baš i nisam pronašla neka velika objašnjenja....
> Osim tehničkih podataka, nisam našla što bi to uopće predstavljalo. Kakvo je to u biti kvarenje (ne izgledom nego funkcijom) i kako to utječe na našu ovulaciju i s tim na plodnost?


Tek sam vidjela tvoj post....
Kod mene je ista stvar. I to od kad sam prestala sa kontraceptivnim pilulama. Istina, povremeno imam jako visok prolaktin, ali moj doc kaze da je to prije nedostatak estrogena. Problemi sa progesterenom uticu na pojavu spotinga prije M, a estrogen na spoting poslije M. Drugi moguci problem bi bile bakterije u materistu. Kod mene su brisevi OK, tako da je mala vjerovatnoca da imam bakterije u materistu a ne i u kanalu.
U svakom slucaju, savjetujem ti ono sto savjetuju meni, prvo hormoni, a onda laparoskopija sa uzimanjem uzorka materista.
A da li to utice na plodnost - ne znam ti reci da li je to razlog, ali poslije skoro 2 godine pokusavanja - pocinjem da sumnjam u sve  :Wink: .
Nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## sweety

> Tek sam vidjela tvoj post....
> Kod mene je ista stvar. I to od kad sam prestala sa kontraceptivnim pilulama. Istina, povremeno imam jako visok prolaktin, ali moj doc kaze da je to prije nedostatak estrogena. Problemi sa progesterenom uticu na pojavu spotinga prije M, a estrogen na spoting poslije M. Drugi moguci problem bi bile bakterije u materistu. Kod mene su brisevi OK, tako da je mala vjerovatnoca da imam bakterije u materistu a ne i u kanalu.
> U svakom slucaju, savjetujem ti ono sto savjetuju meni, prvo hormoni, a onda laparoskopija sa uzimanjem uzorka materista.
> A da li to utice na plodnost - ne znam ti reci da li je to razlog, ali poslije skoro 2 godine pokusavanja - pocinjem da sumnjam u sve .
> Nadam se da sam pomogla.


Hvala puno na odgovoru.
Nisam pametna i ne znam što da mislim. Kupila sam LH trakice pa ćemo probat još jednom točnije ciljat. Ako i to ne uspije, rekla sam sebi da idem drastično sa svim pregledima i modernom medicinom. 
Briseve nisam radila, ali ove sam godine zbog sinusa popila pozamašnu količinu antibiotika, većinom Sumameda, zbog čijeg širokog spektra djelovanja sumnjam da je išta preživilo (bez obzira što su to različite grupacije). Nekako mi se čini da se spotting i pojavio tu negdje kad su me počeli zezati sinusi. Možda je i pad imuniteta u pitanju.

Da ne gnjavim, hvala ti puno!
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## macka

> Ja bi samo dodala da od kada pamtim imam spotting 3 dana prije M i svaki puta sam od 1. ili iz 2. pokušaja ostala T.
> Tako želim i vama svima!


eci   :Klap:  

ako ovo ne ulijeva nadu nama spottingašicama...  :D

----------


## Pepina

*macka*,držim fige....  :Love:

----------


## pucika

> *macka*,držim fige....


I ja isto!   :Kiss:

----------


## gejsha

figa..

----------


## bony

> spotting u principu oznacava prenizak progesteron i visok prolaktin (a takve vrijednosti u kombinaciji otezavaju ili onemogucavaju T jer ne moze doci do implantacije)
> 
> bilo bi dobro da odes napravit hormonalne testove




ja sam imala spoting mjesecima 4-5dana prije M,prošli mj ga nije uopće bilo,ovaj mjesec 1kap 25DC.koliko ja vidim kod mene nema apsolutne veze sa hormonima.progesteron mi je visok,prl je isto povišen,ali ako je razlog povišen prl zašto SP nisam imala i prošli mjesec.mislim da niko nema poima pravi razlog spotinga   :?

----------


## borka

Evo ja dižem ovu temu u nadi da će netko imati svježa ili slična iskustva.
Pa da krenem:

- imala sam ciljane odnose sa klomifenom. Ovulacija potvrđena na 11 dc
- 19 dc navečer pojavljuje se vrlo lagani svijetlo smeđkasti iscjedak
- ja naravno nakon toga potpouno razočarna, jer očigledno mi ciklusi opet divaljaju, mada su se nakon lpsc i odstranjene endometrioze smirili
-nakon 20 dc spotting i dalje traje, ali vrlo, vrlo oskudno, tu i tamo na papiru nakon nužde ili nešto majušno na gačicama
- u utorak na 23 dc, a 14dpo MM i ja imam odnos, čak sam se ponadala da će nakon njega M krenuti, ali ništa, i dalje samo laaagani spotting
- jučer na 24 dc cijeli dan ništa, sve bijelo, samo nešto laaagano na papiru nakon jedne nužde
- primjećujem da me grudi jako bole kada ležim na trbuhu i da su veeeelike, no i inače imam jake simptome pms-a Prijateljica mi sinoć baci bubu u uho i kaže, pa daj napravi test
- jutros radim test, uvjerena kako ću po tko zna koji put vidjeti čistu bjelinu, a kada ono pojavljuje se crtica, ne umišljenja, nije sjena, nije ni prava crta, ali je normalno vidljiva, debela je i svijetlo,svijetlo roza, ali vidljiva  i to kada se gleda normalno   :Grin:  

Ne mogu vam opisati kako sam se osjećala, ruke su mi se počele tresti, srce lupati, jer mi se odjednom pojavila nada da sam ja ipak možda trudna, iako već 6 dana imam lagani spoting. Odmah sam stavila 2 utrogestana, mada ih do sada nisam koristila.

Ispričavam se na duljini, ali ako netko imao sličan slučaj molim vas neka se javi, jer ću ja do sutra kada ponavljam test puknuti od znatiželje.

----------


## inikaaaaaa

drage moje .. sad slušajte ovo
menge su mi redovite svakih 30-35 dana , prije menga me obično po tjedan dana jako bole prsa.E sad tijekom  ovog mjeseca , pojavio se neki smeđi iscjedak , kao spotting i to je trahalo tjedan dana , sad već pet dana iscjedak još traje s tim da ujutro i malo krvarim , ali sve nekako sluzavo , grozno   :Sad:  menge još uvijek nema iako je već debelo trebala doći , prsa me uopće ne bole((a uvijek me bole prije menge) , samo taj neki grozni , strašni sluzavo-krvavi iscjedak .Mislim si moža zbog toga što sam ovaj mjesec izgubila 4 kg?? ili? ma više ni sama neznam kaj mi je  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vikki

Borka, super ako si trudna i to je sasvim moguće uz spotting, barem tako kaže moja privatna ginićka. Tj., kaže da ta krvarenja ne moraju imati nikakvo kliničko značenje i ne moraju utjecati na zatrudnjivanje. Predmenstrualni spotting imala sam samo tri mjeseca dok sam pila vitex, ovaj mjesec sam ga prestala piti i sada nema nikakvih krvarenja. Još ćemo vidjeti jer mi je danas 25 dc pa se stignem i ja nadati čudu. 
Vibram da sve bude o.k. Koliko znam, test za trudnoću, ako je pozitivan, ne može biti greške.   :Love:

----------


## borka

Vikiki, joj kako je super čuti ovakvo nešto. Ma samoj sebi govorim da se ne smijem previše nadati, ali do sada sam napravila jedno 7-8 testova i svi su bili snježno bijeli, ovo mi je prvi puta u životu da vidim crtu.

----------


## borka

Dobro jutro  :Sing:  

Ni sama još ne mogu vjerovati da ću ovo napisati, ali DA, trudnoča je moguća uz spotting!!!

Danas u 6:00 ponovila sam test i fino je pozitivan!!!
Jučer sam zvala ginića i rekao je da stavljam utrogestane 3x2. Danas ujutro nema više spottinga.

Totalno sam zbunjena, nakon jučerašnjeg šoka, jer se stvarno nisam nadala da će biti pozitivan test, danas sam skroz zbunjena, miješaju mi se osjećaji sa srećom, strahom, nervozom, pa opet srećom   :Razz:  

Eto da ne duljim, moja nova parola je: Trudnoća je moguća uz spotting   :Grin:

----------


## Gaja

*borka*  :D

----------


## pirica

*Borka * :D  :D

----------


## tiki_a

borka pa ovo je prekrasno  :D  :D

----------


## Reni76

*Borka*  :D

----------


## tiki_a

> spotting u principu oznacava prenizak progesteron i visok prolaktin (a takve vrijednosti u kombinaciji otezavaju ili onemogucavaju T jer ne moze doci do implantacije)
> 
> bilo bi dobro da odes napravit hormonalne testove


Moje pitanjce ako netko zna. Previsok prolaktin - ima li lijeka za to?

----------


## pirica

> pujica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> spotting u principu oznacava prenizak progesteron i visok prolaktin (a takve vrijednosti u kombinaciji otezavaju ili onemogucavaju T jer ne moze doci do implantacije)
> 
> bilo bi dobro da odes napravit hormonalne testove
> 
> 
> Moje pitanjce ako netko zna. Previsok prolaktin - ima li lijeka za to?


mislim da se Bromergon pije kod povišenog prolaktina

----------


## tiki_a

pirica hvala ti   :Kiss:

----------


## inikaaaaaa

moje čestitke borki :D

----------


## borka

Drage cure, puno vam hvala na čestitkama   :Heart:   Čitam i ne mogu vjerovati da vidim svoj nick, to mi je uvijek bilo tako nestvarno, a sada se meni dešava.

Evo da i ovdje javim, napokon sam dobila nalaze bete koja iznosi *121*, zadnje M bila je 4. 2.

Svima vama želim da doživite ovakvu smušenost i sreću kako se ja danas osjećam   :Love:

----------


## ivana83

:D   :Love:   :D   :Grin:   :D   :Heart:   :Kiss:   borka!
čestitam i veselim se!!!

----------


## maaja_k

lijep pozdrav drage moje! danas se logirala samo da s vama podijelim svoju  situaciju i molim za poneki savijet.. od pubertetskih dana patila sam od policističkih jajnika i vrlo neredovitih menstruacija, nalazom hormona ustanovljeno je da moje tijelo nema ovulaciju, no u sve to nisam htjela vjerovati jer su mišljenja doktora bila različita. ovo ljeto opustili smo se i M je kasnila, prvi test pozitivan :D , drugi test jasni + sreći nema kraja, odlazim ginekologu koji mi daje uputnicu za beta HCG, ujutro šok dobila M jest da nije bila obilata i bila je neke tamnosmeđe boje, svejedno odlazim vadit krv beta HCG iznosi 201,43 ginekolog zabrinut govori mi da čekamo 2 dana da se vidi drugi nalaz beta HCG... to je sutra a ja danas ludim jer ovo tamnosmeđe ne prestaje curit i dobivam osjećaj da nešto nije dobro... u međuvremenu pijem Utrogestan 3*2 .....i molim Boga da je sve ok..

----------


## MMK

Od srca ti želim urednu trudnoću i da ti se beta podupla do sutra.
Pametno ti ništa nemam reći, ovdje su pisale žene koje su imale obilna krvarenja u T pa iznijele T normalno i rodile  bebicu, ma bilo je raznih situacija.
Miruj i opusti se koliko možeš   :Love:

----------


## vikki

*maaja*, sve što možeš je mirovati i čekati drugi nalaz, a i nadam se da ti je gin. dao Dabroston ili Utrogestan. 
Znam više cura koje su krvarile u vrijeme kad su trebale dobiti M. - od smeđih iscjedaka do naglih izljeva krvi - i trudnoće su poslije bile uredne i iznesene do kraja.
Iz sveg srca navijam da beta za dva dana bude dupla!

----------


## vikki

Aha, vidim da uzimaš utriće, super!

----------


## Žabica

I kod mene u vrijeme očekivane menstruacije curilo nešto smeđe, kao da ću svaki čas dobit, ali nikako da krene. Od dosta žena sam čula da su imale sličan "problem". Meni je doktor dao Utrogestan, na zadnjem ultrazvuku je sve bilo ok. Držim fige da je i kod tebe tako.

----------


## maaja_k

puno vam hvala na ohrabljenju... ovaj forum je najbolja stvar koja stvarno pomaže u takvim situacijama...  danas beta 291,70 porasla za 90 u dva dana znam da se nije očekivano poduplala al me hrabri da raste... možda moja mrvica uspije...

----------


## vikki

Be ta se do 1.600 mora duplati svaka dva dana, od 1.600 do 6.000 svaka tri dana, a iznad 6.000 do svaka 4 dana (dok ne dosegne 100.000 - 200.000). To je jedno od objašnjenja, no dobro može biti i ako raste 66%.
Nažalost, od moje tri neuspjele trudnoće u zadnje dvije beta se nije duplala kako treba, nego je rasla za 30 - 50%, i obje su završile missed ab.-om. Hvala bogu, ima i slučajeva cura kojima beta nije rasla školski, ali je sve bilo u redu s trudnoćom.
*maajo*, vibram da budeš među ovim sretnijima i da sve bude o.k.
 :Heart:

----------


## ZO

> puno vam hvala na ohrabljenju... ovaj forum je najbolja stvar koja stvarno pomaže u takvim situacijama...  danas beta 291,70 porasla za 90 u dva dana znam da se nije očekivano poduplala al me hrabri da raste... možda moja mrvica uspije...


i ja se nadam da ćeš biti među sretnijima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Žabica

evo i mene da ti malo zavibram ~~~~~~~~~.
A i meni bi trebale vibre, sinoć završila na hitnoj jer sam prokrvarila.
Doktor me pogledao i sa bebom je sve ok, srčeko kuca, od zadnji puta je narasla. Užasava me dijagnoza Ab. imminens, iako znam da to moraju napisati u slučaju krvarenja. Držim fige sama sebi da ne bude daljnjih problema.

----------


## elena-mk

*Zabice* evo i tebi vibrice~~~~~~~~~~, samo se ti hrabro drzi mila, puno odmaraj  i bice sve u redu.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## leptirići

pozdrav, 
zanima me dali je netko imao sličnu situaciju, zadnju mengu sam imala 16,07 koja mi je trajala dva dana(inače traje najdulje 3-4)ali nije bila uobičajna nego neke smeđe boje sa nekakvim ko ugrušcima, ništa slično pravoj dosadašnjoj mengi, međutim 04,08 sam primjetila smeđi iscjedak koji je bio gust i trajo je dva dana, ali ništa pretjerano jer sam mogla koristit normalan dnevni uložak, dali je moguće da je u pitanj trudnoća s obzirom da ne koristimo nikakvu posebnu zaštitu, osim metodu prekinut snošaj( nadam se da mu je mali izletilo) , rano mi je za napravit test pa čekam 13,08 da mi vještica NE stigne

----------


## pomikaki

Moguće je ali ne mora biti.
Ako ti je i ona posljednja menstruacija bila lažna, nije ni prerano za napraviti test - možeš kupiti najjeftiniji u apoteci, otprilike je jednako pouzdan. Premda neće ništa propasti ni ako pričekaš još koji tjedan. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## leptirići

ma rađe bi pričekala ovu sad što trebam dobit, al sam na iglama, sva sam nestrpljiva, htjela bi drugu bebicu

----------


## Sanja :)

Na dan ocekivane M, prokrvarila sam svega par kapi smeckaste boje! Ocekivala sam da ce kroz dan/dva doci M! Medjutim nje nema evo vec 5 dana! Test je negativan! 
Osim bolova u krizima,koje nekad imam,nekad ne kad treba doci M,dr.simptoma nemam! Jedino me s vremena na vrijeme stegnu grcevi kao da ce M doci, a onda to popusti,i nje opet nema! Uz sve jos uvijek dojim,nekih 2-3x unutar 24h!
E sad do svog doktora trenutno ne mogu! 
Sta da radim,da li da odem naci dok,tu gdje sam trenutno,ili mogu sacekati jos koji dan? Kakva su vasa iskustva,savjeti? Sto ste ucinile ako ste imale sl.situaciju? Nisam se jos nasla nikad u ovakvoj situaciji,jer u obje trudnoce, M bi izostala,test pokazao +...
Hvala svima!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Najbolje odi izvadi betu ona će ti sigurno pokazati ako si trudna

----------


## Sanja :)

Ma nekako na trudnocu ne mislim! A nisam u Rh, inace da jesam ne bi bilo problema  :Rolling Eyes:  
Vise sam se pocela zapitati,da li uslijed mog dogadaja mogu biti dr.komplikacije! Ciste,nakupljanje krvi...! Pa reko za pocetak da vidim misljenja i iskustva dr.zena,prije nego pocnem istrazivati adrese ginica! 

Hvala za savjet svakako  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne bih rekla da je zbog ciste uobičajeno kašnjenje m ako ti je inače stizala na vrijeme(ja imam cistu stalno i nije mi radi toga kasnila 5 dana). Betu možeš izvaditi i privatno ne moraš na uputnicu, mislim ja bi prvo to isključila jer mi to nekako najrealnije ali pričekaj još koji dan pa ćeš vidjeti ako se m ne pojavi.

----------


## pujica

prebacila sam u ovu temu, nema potrebe otvarati novu temu (istu) za svaki pojedinacni slucaj

----------


## Sanja :)

> prebacila sam u ovu temu, nema potrebe otvarati novu temu (istu) za svaki pojedinacni slucaj


Odlicno,hvala!
Nisam znala smijem li uletiti sa svojim na tudi topic! 
Naucih nesto,tnx!

----------


## Sanja :)

Eto samo da javim i mozda malo podignem temu  :Smile: !
M je stigla nakon 6 dana kasnjenja! Al evo opet, nekih 14-15 dana od M, blijedo smeckast iscjedak, i to samo jedan!  Bolova nemam,zapravo ponekad osjecaj kao da cu dobiti ponovo M! 
Bit ce vjerojatno da je poremacaj rada jajnika i hormonski poremecaj! 
Ako odlucim dok.sto mi se bas i ne ide  :Rolling Eyes: ,javim sto on kaze,pa za sve koje naidu na temu da imamo odgovor na moj "problem"!

----------


## carmina burana

Evo, malo podižem...
Dakle, famozni spotting nisam imala ni u jednoj T (osim par puta na samom početku kod malo strastvenijeg keksanja  :Smile: ). Ovaj mjesec smo radili i za 3 dana NE čekam M, a jutros se samo jednom kod brisanja, na papiru pojavilo dosta sluzi, malo smećkasto obojane. Samo taj jedini put. E sad, s obzirom da me 8. dpo rasturao lijevi jaj ik, probadalo s lijeve strane u maternici i to takvim intenzitetom da se bol širila u križa, jutros sam se probudila s glavoboljom, u listovima već par dana osjećam težinu i još poneki simptomčić, nadam se kako M ipak neće doći. Svjesna sam kako su simptomi dvojaki, ali ovaj spotting mi ulijeva nadu! U svakom slučaju, javim rezultat za koji dan  :Kiss:

----------


## alef

Ja sam nekih pola godine prije prve trudnoce znala imati spotting dan-dva prije M. Njegov izostanak mi je bio prvi simptom T. Isto i drugi put kad sam imala biokemijsku. Zadnjih nekoliko ciklusa nemam spotting nikako. 
Ma sve je to skroz individualno...

----------


## Ajsa

Pozdrav! Nova sam na forumu, pa se nadam da na dobro mjesto ostavljam pitanje...
Kao prvo da napomenem da nisam planirala trudnoću, ali...
Zadnju mjesečnicu sam dobila 15 ili 16. svibnja. Ciklus mi inače traje 28 dana, nekada se dogodi dan ili sva više, ali u 90% slučajeva je točan ko sat. Zadnju mjesečnicu sam po tome trebala dobiti 18.5 ali eto došla je 2 ili 3 dana prije, ne sjećam se kad se to dogodilo, nikada je ne dobivam prije. Spolni odnos bez zaštite sam imala 25.5 (mislim da to nebi smjeli biti plodni dani, 26.5 sam imala bez zaštite, ali prekinuti snošaj, 27.5. opet prekinuti snošaj, ali nekako u zadnji tren, nisam sigurna :/ Mislim da ni jedan od tih dana nije plodan, što se tiče prekinutog snošaja, u 3 godine nas to nije nikada prevarilo. Problem je što se ja ovih dana osjećam čudno, možda je to posljedica jer sam trenutno na putu, imam previše posla... ali da pojasnim od ponedjeljka (3.6) sam imala neku čudnu mučninu, na silu sam povraćala i onda mi je bilo bolje, opet se u srijedu isto dogodilo, danas imam mučninu, ali ne povraćam. Ponedjeljak i utorak sam imala proljev... I svih ovih dana imam neko čudno stezanje ispod stomaka... I ponedjeljak i srijedu sam imala potrebu da popodne 2 sata spavam, što nikad ne radim, također nikada nemam problema za želucem, povraćanjem, proljevom i slično, na takve viruse sam uvijek bila otporna. 
Oprostite na ovako opširnom opisu, ali sve me skupa malo zbunilo, dali postoji ikakva mogućnost da sam trudna i nekako čisto sumljam da bi ovako brzo imala simptome, ali nekako mi je lakše da pitam vas koje imate iskustva? Planirala nisam, ako se desilo, onda se desilo... ali na putu sam i ovih nekoliko dana i sljedećih, stavrno sam u nekoj zbrci, pušim više nego inače, vikendima imam neke proslave i večere na kojima se pije, bojim se ako sam zaista trudna da ne naudim bebi. 
Nikada nisam posumljala da sam trudna, a ovaj put neznam što da mislim...

----------


## Tayla

Zadnja menstruacija mi je bila 19.10. Ovulacija je bila 1.11..

Upravo maloprije sam jednu, jedinu blijedu crvenkastu mrljicu vidjela na gaćicama. Može li to biti implantacijsko krvarenje?

----------


## AnahiRocks

Bok svima! Nova sam tu, i to jedino zbog jedne sumnje..naime brat i njegova djevojka su imali spolne odnose,a njoj je bio zadnji dan M.sada je dobila 'm' ali je strah da nije možda trudna..nije čista krv nego nešto između ..on nije svrsio ali je nje strah..ako netko ima savjet..oboje su na faksu pa dijete i nije najbolja stvar koja bi se mogla dogoditi! :Shock:

----------

